# Any Hearthstone players here?



## kawaiitora (Jan 16, 2015)

*Update 4/30/2016:* Hey guys, I realize I'm reviving an old thread, but any furs looking for a place to find more furries to play Hearthstone with should join Telegram. The Furthstone: Hearthstone Furries group has 52 members as of this time and the chat is fairly active! Hope I manage to draw some of you there. EU players are also there as well! :3 happy gaming guys. Join group chat on Telegram​
Looking for fellow furs to duel in Hearthstone, or to just have a friendly chat about the game? Look no further and feel free to message me about adding your BattleTag to the list of forum players below.

*Forum name* ---------- *BattleTag*
kawaiitora -----------.... Ashura#1704
Mei ------------------..... Mei#1395
ShioBear ------------..... guysmiley#1686
CrazyTundraWolf ----.... Pyrowolf201#2950 (EU Server)
DrDingo -------------..... MrDoctorMan#2991 (EU Server)
Joybit ----------------.... Okosan#1461



Original Post:


> I'm having the worst luck finding new people to play with. Anyone who would like another player to play against once in a while can add my battletag: Ashura#1704.


----------



## Alastair Snowpaw (Jan 18, 2015)

yea i play it occasionally, less so since i now has a job.


----------



## kawaiitora (Jan 19, 2015)

Alastair Snowpaw said:


> yea i play it occasionally, less so since i now has a job.


Well, i play pretty frequently, usually closer to night time. I play during regular hours too, but much less frequently.


Clauvio said:


> holy shit you are one old user
> ill probably try out hearthstone if you dont mind a noob.


XD i guess i am an old user. I'm not gonna discriminate against new players. I'll have to remember to use the starter decks on you for a while, though.


----------



## Mikazuki Marazhu (Jan 19, 2015)

I'm playing on my tablet. dayum hunters are do OP.


----------



## kawaiitora (Jan 19, 2015)

Mikazuki Marazhu said:


> I'm playing on my tablet. dayum hunters are do OP.



I personally think Priests can be a little op.  im playing on my ipad.


----------



## Punnchy (Jan 19, 2015)

I've played it, and we've got a few people who wanted to hold a tournament of players here, but I think I never even finished the base decks for all the card types before getting distracted by my current love of warframe.


----------



## VengeanceZ (Jan 19, 2015)

I do, quite often if I can. I actually recently started recording my Arena runs in Hearthstone, if you want to check them out - http://bit.ly/1KSTwu9 (bit.ly is a link shorter that redirects straight to the original creators link he submitted)

I rarely if ever play Ranked since I don't have the latest cards, or know the latest build metas. Can't afford the spend.


----------



## kawaiitora (Jan 19, 2015)

I usually just play casual so I can earn some coins, or just play with my mate.  you guys should pm me your battletags or post em here.


----------



## Alastair Snowpaw (Jan 19, 2015)

Mikazuki Marazhu said:


> I'm playing on my tablet. dayum hunters are do OP.


rushdown is annoying but it losses hard to some taunt and heals. though hunter is still pretty good when no one plays warrior.


----------



## kawaiitora (Jan 19, 2015)

Anyone able to get Rogue not suck?


----------



## Mikazuki Marazhu (Jan 19, 2015)

Who plays rouges anyway?

I'm going to build my own legendary deck. It's not gonna be cheap.


----------



## Alastair Snowpaw (Jan 19, 2015)

kawaiitora said:


> Anyone able to get Rogue not suck?


poeple before the nerf to gagdetzan, besides that there are some decks that use violet teacher and the normal miracle rouge stuff. but rouge is pretty weak right now.


----------



## kawaiitora (Jan 19, 2015)

Mikazuki Marazhu said:


> Who plays rouges anyway?
> 
> I'm going to build my own legendary deck. It's not gonna be cheap.


I don't, but i was wondering if anyone pulled it off with a good win loss ratio  i mostly play Warlock and Priest.


Alastair Snowpaw said:


> poeple before the nerf to gagdetzan, besides that there are some decks that use violet teacher and the normal miracle rouge stuff. but rouge is pretty weak right now.


 I'm surprised goblins vs. gnomes hasn't cleaned her up any.


----------



## Alastair Snowpaw (Jan 19, 2015)

kawaiitora said:


> I'm surprised goblins vs. gnomes hasn't cleaned her up any.


rouge was really good before GvG even with the gadgetzan nerf, but now rouge is much weaker mainly cause other classes got much better.


----------



## Esper Husky (Jan 20, 2015)

I play whenever I have three dailies and need to clear one, lol. I only play Ranked, though, so that's all hit or miss, too.

Primarily play Priest, also like Paladin, just mess around slightly with everything else.


----------



## Alastair Snowpaw (Jan 23, 2015)

so how long have poeple been playing for? i started at the time right before the open beta happened. so i have a pretty big collection, though what i have of GvG isn't that full yet.


----------



## Punnchy (Jan 24, 2015)

So, since I haven't played since before the first expansion, is there any reason for me to get into it? I don't really think I'd be putting any money into it and I've got other games I can play too.


----------



## Alastair Snowpaw (Jan 24, 2015)

Punnchy said:


> So, since I haven't played since before the first expansion, is there any reason for me to get into it? I don't really think I'd be putting any money into it and I've got other games I can play too.


if you like card games it's one of the most balanced and well polished card games. So you should play it if card games are one of your favorite genres. you can get all the cards just with in-game gold and doing the daily quests but that takes a lot of time in terms of days but not that much spent on playing it each day or 3 days,


----------



## Esper Husky (Jan 26, 2015)

I've been playing since the closed beta, I -think-. Whenever they very first introduced testing out the microtransactions and getting a Golden Gelbin, I jumped on that 'cause of "exclusivity" appeal.

That said, it's a free to play game, so there's never a reason [not] to at least try it. I only play a couple matches a day; versus physical MTG, which I can get to enjoy once a week.


----------



## Alastair Snowpaw (Jan 26, 2015)

muzykalscorpio said:


> I've been playing since the closed beta, I -think-. Whenever they very first introduced testing out the microtransactions and getting a Golden Gelbin, I jumped on that 'cause of "exclusivity" appeal.
> 
> That said, it's a free to play game, so there's never a reason [not] to at least try it. I only play a couple matches a day; versus physical MTG, which I can get to enjoy once a week.


also unlike MTG there are no $500 cards in hearthstone since you can get any card through crafting or random pack luck.
though no pack luck will ever beat this
[video=youtube;0EnNSkBElFA]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0EnNSkBElFA[/video]


----------



## Mei (Jul 28, 2015)

I'm going to go ahead and revive this thread since I was about to make one!!!

Battletag: Mei#1395 if anyone is ever interested in getting their butts handed to them ~-^


----------



## Alastair Snowpaw (Jul 28, 2015)

Mei said:


> I'm going to go ahead and revive this thread since I was about to make one!!!
> 
> Battletag: Mei#1395 if anyone is ever interested in getting their butts handed to them ~-^


ther'ea  cardgame thread and hearthsotne is also talked about in there....


----------



## kawaiitora (Jul 28, 2015)

Alastair Snowpaw said:


> ther'ea  cardgame thread and hearthsotne is also talked about in there....



I'd think it'd be easier to find people speaking on the same topic than every card game in general, but I guess that's just me. Also not everyone is gonna wanna sit through talking about card games they are unfamiliar with while specifically looking for their particular card game.


----------



## CrazyTundraWolf (Jul 28, 2015)

I love hearthstone , literally the only card game I play! I usually play Warlock , I'll put my battletag here when I remember it. Anyone else here hyped for the grand tournament expansion?


----------



## Alastair Snowpaw (Jul 28, 2015)

should be fun, i have 4000 gold and 3000 dust ready for it.


----------



## Mei (Jul 28, 2015)

I figured this thread was easier. It IS a standalone computer game so i think it should be ok.

Im actually not very excited about it, tundra. I will enjoy new cards and stuff but im not sure i will enjoy the "imspire" mechanic.

I play shaman as my main. With my current deck i reached rank 9 last season. Having a little more trouble this season im stuck around 13.


----------



## Alastair Snowpaw (Jul 28, 2015)

well inspire is pretty good for shaman and they revealed a lot of that would help shaman, which shaman kind of needs a lot. Also i stopped doing ranked since tavern brawl and realizing getting legend is much more about endurance than the deckbuilding skills, when i tried i ended up at rank 3. once you get to rank 5 is when things get tough and a lot more about just playing a whole fuck ton and dealing with that.
Tavern brawl has really reinvigorated my passion for hearthstone.


----------



## Mei (Jul 28, 2015)

Ya, endurance is key in most highly ranked games.. my deck focuses on control with some very good end-game. Its decent in the beginning but if you lose control mid game its usually over.

Now that you mention it i didnt read on the new new news  i should read their shaman release notes.


----------



## Alastair Snowpaw (Jul 28, 2015)

yea shaman got a lot of interesting cards revealed so far. This being the most interesting and definitally a need for shaman right now.
http://www.hearthpwn.com/ this is the best site to find all the revealed cards. also a great site if you ever feel the need to netdeck.
In terms of ranked when i bother to play it i mainly play Handlock and Yiffadin which is dragon paladin.


----------



## kawaiitora (Jul 28, 2015)

CrazyTundraWolf said:


> I love hearthstone , literally the only card game I play! I usually play Warlock , I'll put my battletag here when I remember it. Anyone else here hyped for the grand tournament expansion?



No, I can't imagine who is either. *hides ginormous stack of gold labeled "for grand tournament"*


----------



## Mei (Jul 28, 2015)

Alastair Snowpaw said:


> yea shaman got a lot of interesting cards revealed so far. This being the most interesting and definitally a need for shaman right now.
> http://www.hearthpwn.com/ this is the best site to find all the revealed cards. also a great site if you ever feel the need to netdeck.
> In terms of ranked when i bother to play it i mainly play Handlock and Yiffadin which is dragon paladin.





Oohhhhmagerd... totem golem equals winning!!!


----------



## Alastair Snowpaw (Jul 28, 2015)

Mei said:


> Oohhhhmagerd... totem golem equals winning!!!


yea it's the early game shaman needed. i remeber playing a gazlow mech shaman for a bit when GvG came out.
I wonder if there will be a legendary in grand tourney at the level of doctor boom good. sort of hopefully not.


----------



## ShioBear (Jul 28, 2015)

is it free? i used to play the Wow card game. but i wouldn't pay for digital packs. MTGO is a scam as it is


----------



## Mei (Jul 28, 2015)

Alastair Snowpaw said:


> yea it's the early game shaman needed. i remeber playing a gazlow mech shaman for a bit when GvG came out.
> I wonder if there will be a legendary in grand tourney at the level of doctor boom good. sort of hopefully not.




Ooh me too!! Yeah i played a shaman mech for a while... they can still be really strong, but they lacked the control that i enjoy. I didnt ave Gaz though


Shio yes it is f2p


----------



## ShioBear (Jul 28, 2015)

Mei said:


> Ooh me too!! Yeah i played a shaman mech for a while... they can still be really strong, but they lacked the control that i enjoy. I didnt ave Gaz though
> 
> 
> Shio yes it is f2p


sweet count me in


----------



## Alastair Snowpaw (Jul 28, 2015)

Mei said:


> Ooh me too!! Yeah i played a shaman mech for a while... they can still be really strong, but they lacked the control that i enjoy. I didnt ave Gaz though
> 
> 
> Shio yes it is f2p


yea i have been playing for a long time and since i get around 7 win average arena runs i have a really big collection that is funded entirely on in game gold. but yea the only times i play constructed now i mainly use those two decks i mentioned before. I'm just a bit tired of ranked though i could play friendly matches with someone if they wanted to i guess.


----------



## CrazyTundraWolf (Jul 29, 2015)

I can never get passed rank 19 in ranked , probably has something to do with the fact I don't have an actual thermefor my deck , I consider it kinda control but it has alot of early game as well ( voidwalkers, blood imps, why does nobody use blood imps).
 I've only got one legendary card , Hogger.


----------



## kawaiitora (Jul 29, 2015)

Eh, I'm not very good at getting far in ranks myself. :3 I got a few decks I run but I play Mage and priest the most. Both are more or less control, I guess XD I've been playing since season 2, so I got lots of legendaries. I could be pretty tough, but I'm not a very good player. X3


----------



## Alastair Snowpaw (Jul 29, 2015)

CrazyTundraWolf said:


> why does nobody use blood imps?


To answer is this because it's too little impact and really just a waste of a card in most decks. Against Fast decks the 1hp is too slow and most of the time won't effect any of the trades. Against slow decks that HP increase isn't enough to stop their answer cards. over 3 turns you get a total of 4hp, that is way too slow against deck to be worth card slot in any deck. Also you need other stuff out for it to get any sort of value.

Btw this weeks' tavern brawl is unstable portal make sure to win once to get your pack


----------



## CrazyTundraWolf (Jul 29, 2015)

Alastair Snowpaw said:


> To answer is this because it's too little impact and really just a waste of a card in most decks. Against Fast decks the 1hp is too slow and most of the time won't effect any of the trades. Against slow decks that HP increase isn't enough to stop their answer cards. over 3 turns you get a total of 4hp, that is way too slow against deck to be worth card slot in any deck. Also you need other stuff out for it to get any sort of value.
> 
> Btw this weeks' tavern brawl is unstable portal make sure to win once to get your pack



Eh my decks pretty slow in general , main reason I use them is to help buff my minions out of flamestrike and other boardclears range , started doing it since my friend started using arcane explosion and flamestrike.  What do you think of hogger? He seems like a useful legendary to me but everyone seems to  rate him as average really.


----------



## ShioBear (Jul 29, 2015)

so started playing and omg i love it  add me if you like just message me here b4 hand  my battle .net id is Guysmiley


----------



## CrazyTundraWolf (Jul 29, 2015)

ShioBear said:


> so started playing and omg i love it  add me if you like just message me here b4 hand  my battle .net id is Guysmiley



If you want people to add you I think you need the #( numbers) as well

Could I add you BTW? I need more people to play against , and snowpaw could I have your battle I'd as well?


----------



## ShioBear (Jul 29, 2015)

CrazyTundraWolf said:


> If you want people to add you I think you need the #( numbers) as well
> 
> Could I add you BTW? I need more people to play against , and snowpaw could I have your battle I'd as well?



sure  ummm what numbers?


----------



## Mei (Jul 29, 2015)

Mei#1395 battletag if u want to play


----------



## CrazyTundraWolf (Jul 29, 2015)

ShioBear said:


> sure  ummm what numbers?


On your profile ( on the main battle.net launcher) if you click on your name I'm pretty sure there should be a # followed by a set of numbers


----------



## ShioBear (Jul 29, 2015)

CrazyTundraWolf said:


> On your profile ( on the main battle.net launcher) if you click on your name I'm pretty sure there should be a # followed by a set of numbers



guysmiley#1686 lol derp


----------



## kawaiitora (Jul 29, 2015)

ShioBear said:


> guysmiley#1686 lol derp


I sent an add request. :3 I'm Ashura#1704


----------



## CrazyTundraWolf (Jul 29, 2015)

I'll add everyone tomorrow , then expect a challenge from the mighty millhou-crazytundrawolf >:V 

I main Warlock BTW , just like on WoW. Dread infernal + demonheart combo is fun

Battletag: Pyrowolf201 #2950


----------



## kawaiitora (Jul 29, 2015)

CrazyTundraWolf said:


> I'll add everyone tomorrow , then expect a challenge from the mighty millhou-crazxytundrawolf >:V
> 
> I main Warlock BTW , just like on WoW. Dread infernal + demonheart combo is fun
> 
> Battletag: Pyrowolf201 #2950



You better bring your A game, son! :V rawr. :3 sounds like fun, see you then.


----------



## Alastair Snowpaw (Jul 29, 2015)

CrazyTundraWolf said:


> Eh my decks pretty slow in general , main reason I use them is to help buff my minions out of flamestrike and other boardclears range , started doing it since my friend started using arcane explosion and flamestrike. What do you think of hogger? He seems like a useful legendary to me but everyone seems to rate him as average really.


The thing about blood imp is that he slowly makes your board more annoying to deal with. The biggest problem with him is his buff makes it so you can trade better but because it's at the end of the turn you give your opponent control over the trading. so he's not good for decks that want to trade because it gives control of the trading to your opponent. in terms of buffs shattered sun/defender of argus are both better buffs because of their immediate effects and allow you to chose the trading. also they come with bodys that are useful. in terms of 1 drops there are tons of other ones you should use for that slot instead of blood imp.

Hogger is okay. he's useful and can be good in certain situations against aggro decks. The things that really hurt him is his 4 health body which can die to even 2 mana cost cards. But okay and useful in certain situations is way worse than a good amount of the legendaries. For example look at Rangerous, he immediately does 8 damage to a random enemy, which ends up killing most minions. If they don't deal with this that turn they are pretty much guaranteed to lose unless they win that turn. Legendaries that force an answer or basically they win are ones that are great. Hogger doesn't quiet do that and because of his smallish body it is not hard for most decks to answer him. hopefully that puts hogger a little into perspective as to why he's only okay.


----------



## Mei (Jul 29, 2015)

CrazyTundraWolf said:


> I'll add everyone tomorrow , then expect a challenge from the mighty millhou-crazytundrawolf >:V
> 
> I main Warlock BTW , just like on WoW. Dread infernal + demonheart combo is fun
> 
> Battletag: Pyrowolf201 #2950



Added.


----------



## DrDingo (Jul 31, 2015)

Hey, am I late to the party?

MrDoctorMan#2991

I used to play it more often, but I haven't really done it properly for a while. I'm rusty.


----------



## Mei (Jul 31, 2015)

Added you <3


----------



## CrazyTundraWolf (Jul 31, 2015)

DrDingo said:


> Hey, am I late to the party?
> 
> MrDoctorMan#2991
> 
> I used to play it more often, but I haven't really done it properly for a while. I'm rusty.



Oh hey I forgot you sometimes used battle.net , I'll add you later.


----------



## DrDingo (Jul 31, 2015)

Mei said:


> Added you <3


Hey, I don't know what happened but I can't see a request on there. I left the window open for a while, do they time out or something?


----------



## Mei (Aug 5, 2015)

DrDingo said:


> Hey, I don't know what happened but I can't see a request on there. I left the window open for a while, do they time out or something?



Not usually... jsut says pending. I will try again.

*edit* Ok, I copied+pasted what you had, so an invite should be waiting <3


----------



## Alastair Snowpaw (Aug 5, 2015)

New Tavern brawl is out. this week everyone minion you play, emphasis on play which is different from summon, when it dies it summons a minion that costs 2 less. it's pretty fun.


----------



## Erzyal (Aug 5, 2015)

Gods I would love to be able to play this game but it constantly whines my computer isn't strong enough then refuses to install.


----------



## CrazyTundraWolf (Aug 5, 2015)

So I'm going to talk about Warlock cards now because they're awesome. Anyone seen the new wraithguard? Seems like it goes pretty well with the mistress of pain.


----------



## Alastair Snowpaw (Aug 5, 2015)

so at gamescon they just reavealed 13 new cards. and a new feature called joust. What this does it is reveals a minion in both players decks and if the initiator has the higher cost minion some things happen.

http://www.hearthpwn.com/news/968-new-card-reveals-from-gamescom-new-mechanic-joust

here's an article on it. also wraith guard seems pretty meh because 4/3 stats on a 2 mana is actually not great cause it dies to all the 3/2s. though Wildfred Fizzlebang seems like a fun legendary for handlock. and demonfuse is prolly the worst card revealed so far.

Also they added more rewards to ranked now and ranking up, which is really good and a much needed thing


----------



## CrazyTundraWolf (Aug 5, 2015)

II like how they gave anubarak 4 health when he was a tank in Warcraft 3. And why the hell is it a rouge only card? Power overwhelming + anubarak would be fun to test!

Edit: I have a reason to get passed rank 20 in ranked now? Well I'm probably gonna have edit my Warlock deck.


----------



## Mei (Aug 5, 2015)

Alastair Snowpaw said:


> so at gamescon they just reavealed 13 new cards. and a new feature called joust. What this does it is reveals a minion in both players decks and if the initiator has the higher cost minion some things happen.
> 
> http://www.hearthpwn.com/news/968-new-card-reveals-from-gamescom-new-mechanic-joust
> 
> ...



Fiiiinally they add something to make ranked more worth it ^^


----------



## Alastair Snowpaw (Aug 5, 2015)

yea basically you get some chances at golden cards and dust for ranking higher up. these rewards stop scaling at rank 5, but that's still pretty good.


----------



## DrDingo (Aug 6, 2015)

Mei said:


> Not usually... jsut says pending. I will try again.
> 
> *edit* Ok, I copied+pasted what you had, so an invite should be waiting <3



.. nope :c

I got one from CrazyTundraWolf, so the thing I put on the thread is right. But ah, I dunno.


----------



## kawaiitora (Aug 6, 2015)

DrDingo said:


> .. nope :c
> 
> I got one from CrazyTundraWolf, so the thing I put on the thread is right. But ah, I dunno.



I shot an add request your way.


----------



## Mei (Aug 6, 2015)

DrDingo said:


> .. nope :c
> 
> I got one from CrazyTundraWolf, so the thing I put on the thread is right. But ah, I dunno.



Try adding me then.. Mei#1395


----------



## Alastair Snowpaw (Aug 6, 2015)

a slightly edited version of handlock is the most fun way to play this Tavern Brawl, Mei has seen why.


----------



## Mei (Aug 6, 2015)

Bahaha deathwing xD i think i took a screenie of that one .


----------



## Mei (Aug 11, 2015)

Sorry for the double post here..

So im way too excited for this xpack lol. I do anticipate nothing but ramp druids in the near future though Â°~Â° i also need to prepare for the meatshield armor warrior and a more annoyig paladin xD

I cant wait to try out the new totem buffs!

Question... why are rogues getting anubarak? Was there a part of the lore involving them or is blizz just being weird? In ToGC he sided with the Lich King.


----------



## CrazyTundraWolf (Aug 12, 2015)

Mei I thought the exact same thing about anubarak, although I'm not sure what class he would be really , unless they made a death knight class...

I just saw dreadsteed , I'm going to piss my friends off so much with that card.


----------



## Mei (Aug 12, 2015)

I just throught he would make more sense as a neutral. Are we all getting a new class specific legendary?


----------



## CrazyTundraWolf (Aug 12, 2015)

Mei said:


> I just throught he would make more sense as a neutral. Are we all getting a new class specific legendary?



Yeah I'm pretty sure we're all getting new legends , like what happened in GvG


----------



## Mei (Aug 12, 2015)

Yay!! But damn... another golden one to craft (if its decent, that is)... we should get the heal-spamming champion from the arena fight xD

10/30/30 stealth, taunt, divine shield, windfury.... battlecry and inspire: chain heal your minions and hero back to full health. 

Its not OP, i swear!!! ^U^


----------



## CrazyTundraWolf (Aug 12, 2015)

Pft I have barely any golden cards as it is. The only one I actually use is a golden acolyte of pain. oh and a golden blood imp


----------



## Mei (Aug 12, 2015)

I started a quest to make my entire deck golden with my shaman. I managed Alakir, Neptulon, Dr Boom, Sylvanas,
Loatheb, 2x fire ele, 2x other fire ele, reincarnate, spirit wolves, 2x flametongue totem, 2x lightning storm and maybe like one more... then they were like "hey.... announcing 130 new cards...." and i dropped my head and said fuck me ~.~

Oh yeah azure drake too


----------



## CrazyTundraWolf (Aug 14, 2015)

So I just saw the new cards they revealed for Warlock and instantly thought about making a discard deck , fist of jaraxxus , tiny knight of evil ( I fucking love that name) amoung others , there's probably enough cards to fit the theme and if it doesn't work , best its a funny gimmick!
Edit: so are we just going to use this thread to talk about hearthstone or should we make a thread with a more relevant title?


----------



## Mei (Aug 16, 2015)

I resurrected this thread because i didnt feel like getting yelled at for a duplicate thread xD i would love to actually start a thread though i havent gotten to do that yet


----------



## CrazyTundraWolf (Aug 16, 2015)

Mei said:


> I resurrected this thread because i didnt feel like getting yelled at for a duplicate thread xD i would love to actually start a thread though i havent gotten to do that yet


I guess you could start a new hearthstone thread if you want , then we let this thread die again.


----------



## Joybit (Aug 16, 2015)

I'll be getting back into since I'll be at my desk most of the day for the rest of the year, I'm Okosan#1461.


----------



## CrazyTundraWolf (Aug 16, 2015)

Well guess we're back to this thread. 

I forgot to ask , what class to you guys tend to play? I play Warlock about 80% of the time. Still saving my dust up for jaraxxus..


----------



## Joybit (Aug 16, 2015)

When I first played it wasn't much past the tutorial.  I was definitely into it, but I didn't have the time for it then.  I'm sure I'll find something I like.


----------



## Alastair Snowpaw (Aug 16, 2015)

CrazyTundraWolf said:


> Well guess we're back to this thread.
> 
> I forgot to ask , what class to you guys tend to play? I play Warlock about 80% of the time. Still saving my dust up for jaraxxus..


in constructed Warlock and Palidin. in arena i tend to prefer mage, priest, palidin, and shaman.


----------



## Mei (Aug 16, 2015)

Lol mods... i did post here but had a conversation about starting one more suited to attracting posters... buzzkillington!!... whatever..

Ummmm. I play shaman the most, hunter and oil rogue are backup and im slightly competent with warrior and mage. If i lose enough games with the other classes i will eventually win one..


----------



## Arkouchie (Aug 16, 2015)

I don't play HS much due to my computer not being able to play it well, but when I played a long time ago (pre-GVG), I was mostly Druid, Rogue, and Priest.


----------



## CrazyTundraWolf (Aug 18, 2015)

So uh , I was playing against some guy , he beat me ( barely ) then sent me a message saying I suck....has this happened before to anyone because it kinda confuses me why someone wasted their time to add me and send that message and then remove me.. 

But yeah new tavern brawl looks fucking awesome! I'm hyped.


----------



## Joybit (Aug 18, 2015)

CrazyTundraWolf said:


> So uh , I was playing against some guy , he beat me ( barely ) then sent me a message saying I suck....has this happened before to anyone because it kinda confuses me why someone wasted their time to add me and send that message and then remove me..
> 
> But yeah new tavern brawl looks fucking awesome! I'm hyped.



People like to do weird crap like that when they can hide behind their monitor.  Someone sent me a death threat because they wanted my gamertag.


----------



## Mei (Aug 18, 2015)

CrazyTundraWolf said:


> So uh , I was playing against some guy , he beat me ( barely ) then sent me a message saying I suck....has this happened before to anyone because it kinda confuses me why someone wasted their time to add me and send that message and then remove me..
> 
> But yeah new tavern brawl looks fucking awesome! I'm hyped.




Nerds act big online. I've played MMO's waaay too long lol. I'm WoW free now for 2 years ^-^


----------



## Mei (Aug 18, 2015)

DrDingo said:


> Hey, am I late to the party?
> 
> MrDoctorMan#2991
> 
> I used to play it more often, but I haven't really done it properly for a while. I'm rusty.



Ok Dingo, we are trying this once more ~.~


----------



## Alastair Snowpaw (Aug 18, 2015)

CrazyTundraWolf said:


> So uh , I was playing against some guy , he beat me ( barely ) then sent me a message saying I suck....has this happened before to anyone because it kinda confuses me why someone wasted their time to add me and send that message and then remove me..
> 
> But yeah new tavern brawl looks fucking awesome! I'm hyped.


stuff like that is why not having a chat in Hearthstone is a godsend.
also i can't wait for my 50 packs of the new expansion, all with 5000 gold that i have X3


----------



## CrazyTundraWolf (Aug 18, 2015)

Alastair Snowpaw said:


> stuff like that is why not having a chat in Hearthstone is a godsend.
> also i can't wait for my 50 packs of the new expansion, all with 5000 gold that i have X3


Pft you've got all that stored? I'm scraping together 100 gold for one pack ;-;

BTW new boards and stuff are out. Just not the full expansion. Blizzard why?


----------



## Mei (Aug 18, 2015)

Alastair Snowpaw said:


> stuff like that is why not having a chat in Hearthstone is a godsend.
> also i can't wait for my 50 packs of the new expansion, all with 5000 gold that i have X3



I only have 1300 :'(



CrazyTundraWolf said:


> Pft you've got all that stored? I'm scraping together 100 gold for one pack ;-;
> 
> BTW new boards and stuff are out. Just not the full expansion. Blizzard why?



Tomorrow the cards and stuff unlock <3


----------



## kawaiitora (Aug 18, 2015)

Mei said:


> I only have 1300 :'(
> 
> 
> 
> Tomorrow the cards and stuff unlock <3


I thought just the tavern brawl came out, and the expansion releases just as tavern brawl ends. either way I super pumped for both. Getting to play Aleria and Medivh for free with unreleased cards sounds fun :3

Also I have 1600 gold x3 super jealous of the one of us that has 5k c.c must've been saving for months.


----------



## Alastair Snowpaw (Aug 18, 2015)

there's a new tavern brawl each week and you always get a pack for the first win on it the week. also i have been playing since closed beta but it's not about saving but getting around 7 wins on average an arena run.


----------



## CrazyTundraWolf (Aug 18, 2015)

I'm crap at arena because  I makee  terrible picks :/

But yeah I hope I get some 'lock cards in my packs.


----------



## Alastair Snowpaw (Aug 18, 2015)

CrazyTundraWolf said:


> I'm crap at arena because  I makee  terrible picks :/
> 
> But yeah I hope I get some 'lock cards in my packs.


next time you arena use this: http://www.heartharena.com/
it's a great guide for full arena picks and will give you the basics of how to play the deck at the end.

Also the first time i used it i got a 12 win arena run, though that wasn't my first one.


----------



## CrazyTundraWolf (Aug 18, 2015)

Alastair Snowpaw said:


> next time you arena use this: http://www.heartharena.com/
> it's a great guide for full arena picks and will give you the basics of how to play the deck at the end.
> 
> Also the first time i used it i got a 12 win arena run, though that wasn't my first one.



Just tried it and beat a warrior with no issues , I'll probably continue the run tomorrow though.


----------



## Sonlir (Aug 18, 2015)

I play mostly handlock nowadays, it's the only way I can handle aggravation.


----------



## Alastair Snowpaw (Aug 18, 2015)

Sonlir said:


> I play mostly handlock nowadays, it's the only way I can handle aggravation.


handlock is one of my fav decks to play, though i don't play it much if there's a bunch of hunter and with tgt there may be a huge rise of shaman.


----------



## CrazyTundraWolf (Aug 19, 2015)

Alastair Snowpaw said:


> next time you arena use this: http://www.heartharena.com/
> it's a great guide for full arena picks and will give you the basics of how to play the deck at the end.
> 
> Also the first time i used it i got a 12 win arena run, though that wasn't my first one.



yeah i actually lost all my games after that , i got a card pack and 35 gold.


----------



## CrazyTundraWolf (Aug 19, 2015)

Double post because fuck the police. I'm hiding here , away from the furry porn threads. :V

The new tavern brawl is torturing me. 2 more hours ..2 more hours and its released


----------



## Mei (Aug 19, 2015)

Shit... I was wrong about the release date. Aug 24th. D:

But hey, we get to preview the new cards.


----------



## Alastair Snowpaw (Aug 19, 2015)

i'm a little less hype about TGT after playing this weeks tavern brawl. that's not a good sign, also needless to say this is my least favorite tavern brawl :/
of course TGT is a really good expansion because of how well balanced it is overall. it's much better balanced than GvG was with not nearly as many ridiculous good cards.


----------



## Sonlir (Aug 20, 2015)

got 600 gold and 900 dust amassed for tgt, been playing since beta and clearing quests frequently.  so my card collection is superb despite only dropping 40 bucks on this game , got most epics and rares and quite a number of legendaries.


----------



## CrazyTundraWolf (Aug 20, 2015)

II have 2 legendaries. Hogger and maexxna. Oh if I were to buy an adventure which one would you advise? I'm leaning towards naxxramas because I got the first wing for free ( and kel'thuzad looks like an amazing card)


----------



## kawaiitora (Aug 20, 2015)

Alastair Snowpaw said:


> i'm a little less hype about TGT after playing this weeks tavern brawl. that's not a good sign, also needless to say this is my least favorite tavern brawl :/
> of course TGT is a really good expansion because of how well balanced it is overall. it's much better balanced than GvG was with not nearly as many ridiculous good cards.


why?  jousting makes a deck that is a decent contender for rush decks, which were wayyyy op and unfun to play against. Honestly the brawl made me more excited to build inspire decks :3 that mechanic is fun.



CrazyTundraWolf said:


> II have 2 legendaries. Hogger and maexxna. Oh if I were to buy an adventure which one would you advise? I'm leaning towards naxxramas because I got the first wing for free ( and kel'thuzad looks like an amazing card)



 uhhhm... Maybe Blackrock Mountain, personally Emperor Thurisian is more useful overall, Kel'Thuzad tends to get oneshotted by spells unless you're lucky enough to dupe it. :3 even if you don't if you don't make a big wall to protect him people will go straight to popping him.  Sure, they'll go straight for popping Thurisian, too, but he costs 6 and drops the cost of all your in-hand cards by 1 each time he survives long enough for you to end your turn.


----------



## Mei (Aug 20, 2015)

Alastair Snowpaw said:


> i'm a little less hype about TGT after playing this weeks tavern brawl. that's not a good sign, also needless to say this is my least favorite tavern brawl :/
> of course TGT is a really good expansion because of how well balanced it is overall. it's much better balanced than GvG was with not nearly as many ridiculous good cards.



I agree... Its a fun concept, and jousting is fine enough. The inspire mechanic is decent, but I REALLY need to be able to build my own deck before I make a final judgement. Those premades were garbage..


----------



## Alastair Snowpaw (Aug 20, 2015)

CrazyTundraWolf said:


> II have 2 legendaries. Hogger and maexxna. Oh if I were to buy an adventure which one would you advise? I'm leaning towards naxxramas because I got the first wing for free ( and kel'thuzad looks like an amazing card)


kelthuzad is no where near as good as emperor thaurisan. though naxxramus has important cards like Sludge bleacher and zombie chow, and that wing is totally worth it just for those two cards. Also Loatheb is better than KT in terms of naxx legendaries.

Also the reason i don't like this tavern brawl is cause both decks are medicore decks that only can sometimes do interesting stuff because they draw well and are facing another medicore deck. Also most of joust doesn't help that much against rush decks. What helps is some heals and getting the early game.


----------



## Mei (Aug 21, 2015)

With all of the control decks going on i will be interested to see if my totems live long enough to do anything <3


----------



## Alastair Snowpaw (Aug 21, 2015)

well shaman got a lot of good things in TGT and seems like one of the better classes for inspire.


----------



## Alastair Snowpaw (Aug 21, 2015)

kawaiitora said:


> why?  jousting makes a deck that is a decent contender for rush decks, which were wayyyy op and unfun to play against.


I must say from playing and playing against midrange hunter is way way more annoying than total face hunter.


----------



## kawaiitora (Aug 22, 2015)

I'm curious, should I edit my first post and add everybody's forum name and battle tag to it so people don't have to fish through the posts to find tags? :3 I'm rather surprised this thread got this active after dying so gloriously for a short while. Never thought a thread would revive after 6 months x3


----------



## Mei (Aug 22, 2015)

kawaiitora said:


> I'm curious, should I edit my first post and add everybody's forum name and battle tag to it so people don't have to fish through the posts to find tags? :3 I'm rather surprised this thread got this active after dying so gloriously for a short while. Never thought a thread would revive after 6 months x3




That would be great! I joined the forum and did a search for hearthstone to see if anyone else played so i revied this one


----------



## kawaiitora (Aug 22, 2015)

Mei said:


> That would be great! I joined the forum and did a search for hearthstone to see if anyone else played so i revied this one



I'm grateful you did, I finally got people to play with because of it.  Also, edited original post. Hopefully we can get more players to throw their tags into the list, it's rather short n.n:;


----------



## Mei (Aug 22, 2015)

Hehe yeah xD ive already played against 3 members its been fun!!

Edit uhhhh 2. My other requests either got ignored or didnt go through xD


----------



## Alastair Snowpaw (Aug 22, 2015)

we played before X3 also i have posted my tag here at least twice i think.

O btw random thing for those still building their collection. the first legendary you should craft is always Doctor Boom, always.


----------



## Mei (Aug 23, 2015)

I don't feel that Dr Boom is going anywhere this next xpack. Still my fav 7 drop.

Alastair, ya u and kawaiitora i love to play with ^^


----------



## CrazyTundraWolf (Aug 23, 2015)

Alastair Snowpaw said:


> O btw random thing for those still building their collection. the first legendary you should craft is always Doctor Boom, always.


B-but jaraxxus! 

Also you guys never accept my friend request when I add you.


----------



## kawaiitora (Aug 23, 2015)

Alastair Snowpaw said:


> we played before X3 also i have posted my tag here at least twice i think.
> 
> O btw random thing for those still building their collection. the first legendary you should craft is always Doctor Boom, always.



I didn't notice your BattleTag after skimming the whole thread for usernames. n.n:;



CrazyTundraWolf said:


> B-but jaraxxus!
> 
> Also you guys never accept my friend request when I add you.



I'm pretty sure I sent you an add request before... I went ahead and resent the request. :3 You're on the U.S. server right? Sadly there is no cross play between regions. (Edit) just now noticed your location tag in your post. :/ ouch. I think I know a couple furs that play on the UK servers. I could ask them if you can add them if you want.


----------



## Sonlir (Aug 23, 2015)

CrazyTundraWolf said:


> B-but jaraxxus!
> 
> Also you guys never accept my friend request when I add you.


jaraxxus is alright, but dr. boom is 9/9 for 7 plus the ranfom boom bot damage he does a lot of work and usually takes 2-3 cards for your opponent to wipe out. I use jaraxxus a lot in my handlock deck but honestly if you don't have a lot of legendaries I'd say get boom then ragnaros.


----------



## Alastair Snowpaw (Aug 23, 2015)

CrazyTundraWolf said:


> B-but jaraxxus!
> 
> Also you guys never accept my friend request when I add you.


i never got one. also there are like two decks you would play jarraxxuss in, both which are very similar. There are like 4 decks you wouldn't put doctor boom in and you would have him in ever single other one. Handlock plays doctor boom also so definitely get him first.


----------



## Mei (Aug 23, 2015)

**Delete, sorry** Mispost


----------



## Mei (Aug 23, 2015)

CrazyTundraWolf said:


> B-but jaraxxus!
> 
> Also you guys never accept my friend request when I add you.



I no has friend request from u!!


----------



## Mei (Aug 24, 2015)

I had some bad luck with my packs. I bought 15 of them and opened 2 epics, 1 legendary (wrynn) and a gold rare :'(


----------



## CrazyTundraWolf (Aug 24, 2015)

Mei said:


> I had some bad luck with my packs. I bought 15 of them and opened 2 epics, 1 legendary (wrynn) and a gold rare :'(


I can't even get on hearthstone , never mind unpack my 2 packs :/


----------



## Mei (Aug 24, 2015)

CrazyTundraWolf said:


> I can't even get on hearthstone , never mind unpack my 2 packs :/




Im srry!!! I saw a message that they were working on the issue. Im probably not actually playing today. Best of luck to you!


----------



## CrazyTundraWolf (Aug 24, 2015)

Mei said:


> Im srry!!! I saw a message that they were working on the issue. Im probably not actually playing today. Best of luck to you!


I got on and the only card possibly worth mentioning that I got is dreadsteed , which personally I like but I see why I can be considered bad.


----------



## Mei (Aug 24, 2015)

What class do u play as our main?


----------



## CrazyTundraWolf (Aug 24, 2015)

Mei said:


> What class do u play as our main?



Warlock , so dreadsteed is pretty nice really.


----------



## Alastair Snowpaw (Aug 24, 2015)

54 packs and only 2 legendaries. the average for legnedaires is 1 for every 20 packs so i got below average. also 1 legendary in 15 packs is really good.


----------



## Mei (Aug 24, 2015)

Alastair Snowpaw said:


> 54 packs and only 2 legendaries. the average for legnedaires is 1 for every 20 packs so i got below average. also 1 legendary in 15 packs is really good.



Didnt know the average  i dont feel so cheated anymore


----------



## Mei (Aug 24, 2015)

I just opened anubarak on pack 16 x3


----------



## Alastair Snowpaw (Aug 24, 2015)

well today was very salt filled for me X3


----------



## Mei (Aug 24, 2015)

Im srry x(


----------



## Mei (Aug 25, 2015)

Hewge said:


> I opened my 50 packs and got 9 legendaries. 2 of 'em are golden.
> 
> Cum at me



I think i need to change my panties now ~Â¬~


----------



## Sonlir (Aug 25, 2015)

8 packs were opened 1 legendary 3 epics 10 rares, legendary was the stupid hunter one that makes the whole battlefield toxic. good combo with unleash the doge though. hardly ever play hunter though so if I de'd it. usually don't de cards except golds because it's way more efficient to get cards from packs than from dust.


----------



## Mei (Aug 25, 2015)

Sonlir said:


> 8 packs were opened 1 legendary 3 epics 10 rares, legendary was the stupid hunter one that makes the whole battlefield toxic. good combo with unleash the doge though. hardly ever play hunter though so if I de'd it. usually don't de cards except golds because it's way more efficient to get cards from packs than from dust.



Legendaries you know you will never use are great dust  i usually trade those to get one i need. Golden Mistcaller is my next target <3


----------



## kawaiitora (May 1, 2016)

kawaiitora said:


> *Update 4/30/2016:* Hey guys, I realize I'm reviving an old thread, but any furs looking for a place to find more furries to play Hearthstone with should join Telegram. The Furthstone: Hearthstone Furries group has 52 members as of this time and the chat is fairly active! Hope I manage to draw some of you there. EU players are also there as well! :3 happy gaming guys. Join group chat on Telegram​
> Looking for fellow furs to duel in Hearthstone, or to just have a friendly chat about the game? Look no further and feel free to message me about adding your BattleTag to the list of forum players below.
> 
> *Forum name* ---------- *BattleTag*
> ...



Updated the original post to include a link to a group with a large amount of furries to play Hearthstone with. Will update the post when/if necessary.


----------

